# scanner canon lide 20, wie???

## nope2dope

Hallo,

also gut... ich habe da jetzt einen Lide 20 Scanner von Canon über USB an meinem Rechner, aber wie geht das jetzt?

Habe im Forum nur immer wieder gelesen das es geht, aber wo finde ich ein richtiges HowTo?

Ich habe bisher

emerge xsane

modprobe scanner

und folgende Ausgabe:

```
bash-2.05b# sane-find-scanner

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a driver for your USB host controller and have installed a

  # kernel scanner module.

  # Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports can't be

  # detected by this program.

sane-find-scanner

```

Kann mir da jemand helfen???

```

#dmesg

usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver

```

```

#tail /var/log/messages

Dec 31 14:10:59 labor1 usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

Dec 31 14:10:59 labor1 scanner.c: 0.4.6:USB Scanner Driver

```

----------

## meian

Also ich versuche mal meine Umgebung zu schildern:

Bei mir geht das ganze nur, wenn ich die USB-Treiber in den Kernel einkompiliere, als Modul wills einfach nicht so recht.

```
<*> Support for USB

<*>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support
```

(Du musst vielleicht statt UHCI OHCI nehmen, kommt auf den verwendeten Chipsatz an)

Dann sollte

```
< > USB Scanner support
```

deaktiviert sein, da das Ganze veraltet ist. Deshalb ist dann auch kein

```
modprobe scanner
```

mehr nötig.

Dafür machst du dann ein

```
emerge libusb
```

Ich nehme an, dass Hotplug bei dir schon läuft!?

Naja, und unter diesen Voraussetzungen müsste ein

```
# sane-find-scanner 
```

dann auch ein Ergebnis bringen.

Achja, das hier dürfte eventuell auch noch ganz informativ sein:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118742

Falls noch etwas unklar ist (was mich bei meiner Beschreibung nicht wundern würde  :Wink: ) frag einfach, dann versuch ichs nochmal besser zu erklärn  :Smile: 

----------

## nope2dope

Hmmm,

danke schon mal.

Habe das gerade mal alles gemacht und USB direkt in den Kernel eingebacken aber mir ist gerade aufgefallen, ich habe garkein /dev/usbscanner und auch unter /proc/bus/ müsste doch noch ein Verzeichnis usb zu finden sein, oder sehe ich da was falsch.

Also irgendwie stimmt da was mit dem USB bei mir scheinbar nicht.

Aber dmesg | grep usb sagt mir wiederum:

```
usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x4a9/0x220d) is not claimed by any active driver.

```

wobei die letzte Zeile auch noch der Richtige Hersteller und die Richtige Gerätenummer sind.

Was ist hier mein Fehler ???

----------

## MrTom

Also ich habe auch den Lide 20 und er geht sehr gut.

Lade den Scanner über modules.autoload:

```
scanner vendor=0x04a9 product=0x220d
```

Bei mir habe ich folgende dmesg | grep usb

```
drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbscanner

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: 0.4.15:USB Scanner Driver

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: probe_scanner: User specified USB scanner -- Vendor:Product - 4a9:220d

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

drivers/usb/image/scanner.c: USB scanner device (0x04a9/0x220d) now attached to usb/scanner0
```

Bei mir geht der Scanner mit Kernel 2.4 und 2.6 (derzeit im Einsatz).

Hab alles was USB ist als Module im Kernel. 

```
<M> Support for USB 

[*]   USB device filesystem

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support 

<M>   OHCI HCD support

<M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

*Lauter Mist, der für den Scanner jetzt unwichtig ist*

<M> USB Scanner support
```

Hab alle USBs drin und damit noch keine Probleme. Hab ich schon auf verschiedenen Rechnern so gemacht und hat immer funktioniert.

xsane / sane-* habe ich alles mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerged.

Der Scanner wird beim Start von Sane direkt ohne weitere Config gefunden.

Hotplug ist bei mir drin. Libusb hab ich nicht gemacht (kenne ich nicht, werde ich mir gleich mal ansehen). Der Scanner ist schon etwas länger dran und die Config wurde bei mir immer nur "durchgereicht". Das einizige Problem das es gab, waren die alten Versionen von Sane. Die hatten noch Farbprobleme mit dem Lide 20.

Kann Dir mal meine Kernel-Config als Mail schicken. Vielleicht findest Du noch was. Ansonsten war bei mir (so war es bei der Erstinstallation) der Trick mit den scanner vendor=0x04a9 product=0x220d beim Laden des Modules. Ab dann ging das Teil sofort! Seit der Zeit (Kernel 2.4.18 rum) hat er Neuinstallationen von Gentoo und Kernel-Updates ohne Probleme mitgemacht. Sane-Emergen, Kernel wie oben und Modul mit vendor etc laden, mehr wars bei mir nicht.

PS: Guten Rutsch  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Big

falls du das scanner modul automatisch laden möchtest einfach hotplug installieren

```
emerge hotplug
```

und zum automatische start selbigens

```
rc-update add hotplug default
```

jetzt noch in /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap folgende Zeile eintragen:

```
lide20 0x0003 0x04a9 0x220d 0x0000 0x0000 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00
```

Jetzt sollte der Scanner beim anstöpseln erkannt und das modul scanner geladen werden. (vorher natürlich hotplug neustarten)

Prost Neujahr   :Laughing: 

J.

----------

## meian

Sorry, hab vergessen, dass ich noch folgende Zeile in /etc/fstab hab:

```
none  /proc/bus/usb  usbfs  defaults,devmode=0666   0 0
```

Und auch von mir nen guten Rutsch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nope2dope

Frohes Neues Jahr und vielen Dank für die ganzen Beiträge.

Habe jetzt zwar gegen den Grundsatz

Don't drink and root

verstoßen, aber geht jetzt ja alles. Danke nochmal an alle.

----------

## MrTom

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Hatte immer einen ROT-Stich beim Lide 20. Ab Version >10 oder >11 oder so war es dann wech!

Hatte einige Zeit Version  1.0.12-r2 am laufen und auch keine Probleme.

Nun hab ich sane-backends mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerged und das Problem war zurück. Alle anderen kann man auf die neuste Version updaten (xsane/frontends..).

Nach einem reemerge auf 1.0.12-r2 waren die Farben wieder OK. 

Scheinbar ist dort ein Patch dabei, der bei der neueren Version fehlt ?!?!?

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -s sane-backends

*  media-gfx/sane-backends

      Latest version available: 1.0.13-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.12-r2

      Size of downloaded files: 3,045 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mostang.com/sane/

      Description: Scanner Access Now Easy - Backends
```

----------

## Phlogiston

hallo habe auch probleme mit einem scanner, hast du schlussendlich jetzt mit dem alten scanner modul operiert oder mit dem usbfs?

----------

## nope2dope

Bischen spät aber vielleicht schust du ja nochmal vorbei ...

Lief alles über das scanner Modul unter einem 2.4 Kernel

und jetzt auf meinem Notebook unter einem 2.6 Kernel, auch scanner Modul obwohl als deprecated gekennzeichnet...

----------

